# Le challenge de ta vie . . . . homologuer une GTR en France!!!!!!!



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Fallait fair un thread sur le sujet un jour . .donc voila: possible, pas possible??

Postez tous les infos sur le sujet ici. Il y a certain garages en france qui peuvent (aparament) homologuer des import du japon >les GTRs.

Si dessous un extrait d'un long thread sur Japan Car - Portail automobiles voitures Honda Civic CRX Nissan Skyline Toyota Subaru Mazda.
l'achat d'un vehicule au royaume uni, donc je crois qu'il serait plus simple d'avoir une voiture homoluguee au Luxembourg, Allemagne ou Benelux d'abord . . . . . le MOT et UK-registration sont le foutoire et le reste de l'europe n'est pas chaud avec des voitures en provenance du pays de la queen!



> (L'achat d'un vehicule au royaume uni )
> 
> *Les documents que le vendeur doit vous remettre*
> 
> ...



Ce qui est sur, c'est que par exemple au Lux. on peut homologuer des imports direct en prevenance du japon . .pas besoin de passer par l'UK!

L'importation se fait generalement avec un transporteur (la firme qui se charge de vous prendre le containeur au port et qui arrange un rendez-vous avec vous et les import, quand le containeur est ouvert et la voiture touche officiellement le sol EU).
Donc quand vous payez les 10% import tax. vous recevez un papier vert E-XXX qui est la declaration officielle de l'import de la voiture et prouve que les 10% on ete paye!
Au Lux, pas besoin de passer chez 10 institutions pour roulez legal . . . on a juste a passez au Control Technique du Lux. qui va inspecter la voiture (si les feux ont ete change et la voiture n'a pas de tuning exorbitant, c'est OK), puis la carte grise et faite dans le bureau. (comprenant le num. chassis de la voiture)
Donc pour le Lux il faut juste:
*
Papier d'import:*

- Export Certificate japonais (traduit par une instance agree en EU/bureau de traduction)
- Contrat de vente en anglais ou francais , signe par le vendeur du japon.
- Document E-XXX pour la preuve de l'import effectue (les 10%)

*Changement sur la voiture:*

- Changer les feux avant pour conduite sur l'autre cote de la route (job chiant)
- la voiture doit pas avoir de tuning excessif, pas de tuning qui serait illigal sur une Golf aussi.
- accrocher la plaque lux. convenablement (plaque et numero sont possible de commander par telephone, service rapide et fiable)
-Il faut avoir des pneu avec insigne E et des jantes originales (ou qui ont l'air).

*voila je rould en GTR au Lux*.

PS: Davy . .c'est pour ca que je t'ai demande si tu voulais registrer ta grosse au Lux. pour tentez ta chance de rouler en france un jour . .


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

homologuer une GTR en France, cest fascile et possible. Homologer le voiture en Hollande, exporter en France, c'est tout. Prix en Hollande ca. 1000 euro.... pour homologation.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

skim41 said:


> homologuer une GTR en France, cest fascile et possible. Homologer le voiture en Hollande, exporter en France, c'est tout. Prix en Hollande ca. 1000 euro.... pour homologation.


Alsors pourquoi ils font tous ce foutoire a la Drire pour un RTI pour un import de l'UK (qui n'est pas un import enfaite, car on toujours dans l'EU)

skim, t'as les procedures a prendre en tant que privee pour registrer ta GTR en France?


----------



## skim41 (Sep 11, 2004)

Normallement les reglements de EU dire "une voiture approuver en une pays de EU" on doit approuver dans le pays (france, hollande etc.) mais une approbation pour le rigidite de chassis etc. est necessaire + le fumes etc.

Veuillez vous contacter moi par PM. Ma France n'est pas bien, je participe en une course Francais


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Désolé j'ai pas lu tout le poste, chuis en vacances et j'ai la flemme... :nervous:

Vu que je me suis fait arreté en France je prefere rester en mode GB pour le moment 
Mais pas de pbm je te contacte si je decide de rentrer definitivement en France 

Bon sur ceux, je vous laisse et vais aller faire une sieste là... :chuckle:


----------



## patlu (Oct 23, 2008)

salut ,je suis nouveau ici et je suis intresser de m achete une r32 gtr
je peux l imma. en france ou lux.
mais pour le lux. elle doit etre stock,alors je prefere la france
un importeur m a proposer une r32 avec certifica de conformite
quand j ai le coc,est ce que je peux l immatriculer comme toute voiture aussi vendue en eu?
dsl pour mon mauvais francais


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

J'ai voté "C'est possible, mais les conaisseurs ne révèlent pas leurs secrets."

Et pour cause, j'homologue en ce moment une R33 (BCNR33) d'un ami.

En Janvier je lance ma boite sur ce business, si ça vous interesse !


Je réponds pèle mèle à des affirmations fausses :


skim41 said:


> homologuer une GTR en France, cest fascile et possible. Homologer le voiture en Hollande, exporter en France, c'est tout. Prix en Hollande ca. 1000 euro.... pour homologation.


Non ça ne marche pas, une RTI est *Nationale*. C'est à dire que ça ne sera pas forcément accepté en Allemagne ou autre.
La France est de loin l'état le plus chiant avec ça d'ailleur.



patlu said:


> salut ,je suis nouveau ici et je suis intresser de m achete une r32 gtr
> je peux l imma. en france ou lux.
> mais pour le lux. elle doit etre stock,alors je prefere la france
> un importeur m a proposer une r32 avec certifica de conformite
> ...


Il n'existe pas de COC pour les Skylines. La seule chose dispo est une attestation de NON conformité.
Tu peux me PM si tu veux (en Anglais) pour voir les détails.


----------



## JapHunter (Oct 13, 2008)

Effectivement, c'est très compliqué pour faire homologuer/immatriculer des véhicules provenant du Japon (même ayant transités par l'UK, Belgique, Lux ou autre...)... Un garage et quelques personnes ont pu le faire à ma connaissance mais bon je soupçonne fortement un "filon", une connaissance au CT + DRIRE + UTAC... Bref... Donc pour les Skylines, pas évident de les immatriculer en FR mais possible car j'en connais.

Par contre pour les modèles jap vendus/commercialisés en UK (RX7, SUPRA, 3000 GT... par exemple), l'homologation/immatriculation se fait normalement de la manière précisée dans le 1er Post.

Le FRANCE est très chiante pour ce qui concerne ces procédures d'immatriculation, nous sommes les pires en Europe malheureusement. On a pas ces soucis là en UK et il n'y pas plus de problèmes qu'ailleurs donc bon...


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

attention, une série de R33 et R34 ont été vendues en UK, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'elles sont homologuées en Europe et donc France.
Ils avaient utilisé une homologation nationale de petite série (400 ex).

Sinon, le CT doit être vierge, aucun interet d'être copain avec le mec du CT car quoi qu'il en soit, la voiture doit être nickel.
la DRIRE, c'est TRES difficile de négocier, et les corrompre... je tenterai pas ! Mais ils ne peuvent pas refuser du moment que le véhicule est conforme, suffit de connaitre et bien monter son dossier.

L'UTAC n'est qu'un laboratoire, y a juste la mesure de niveau sonore qui peut nous embeter, mais plutôt que de corrompre un technicien, le plus simple est de monter un restricteur dans l'échappement, efficace et reglo.

ma R33 BCNR33 passe le CT Jeudi !


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Moi je prefere garder mes plaques UK qd je roule en France avec ma BCNR33, je tenterais pas de l'homologuer si je rentre un jour :nervous:


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Et pourquoi donc ? Ainsi tu aurais légalement une voiture plus rare qu'une Enzo sur le sol Français !!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

canaille said:


> Et pourquoi donc ? Ainsi tu aurais légalement une voiture plus rare qu'une Enzo sur le sol Français !!


Le probleme c'est qu'il ya tousjours un point obscure. Je veux bien the croire que tu sais homolguer des GTRs en France, mais il ya une raison les centaines de garages Nissan en France n'ont jamais tente l'affaire, bien qu'ayant un gros budget et les connaissance d'homlogation.

Je suis exportateur officiel pour le lux et mon partenaire importateur officiel, agreer par l'etat. Nous avons un potentiel clients francais de 50000frontaliers, qui viennent travailer chez nous par jours et pour le moment on essaye de leur procurer un homologation lux. sur leur statut de frontaliers.

La France est une grosse merde pour le liberalisation du secteur auto. :chairshot
Vite les changement sur niveau EU. (bien que la aussi les vieilles caisses a la R32 GTR von't etre bannient . .cretins)


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

canaille said:


> Et pourquoi donc ? Ainsi tu aurais légalement une voiture plus rare qu'une Enzo sur le sol Français !!


Parce que de un je vis chez les rosbifs pour le moment et de deux je me suis calmé avec mon histoire du mois dernier :nervous:
De plus tu peux pas rouler tranquille en France en 10 jours j'ai vu au moins 5 fois les shtar en train de controlelr la vitesse


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

J'ai un ami qui connais une personne qui a présenté sa R32 GTS à l'UTAC il y a quelques mois, l'UTAC certes n'est qu'un laboratoire, mais te délivre des papiers qui sont étudiés par la DRIRE.

Moralité la R32 GTS c'est fait refusé pour raison de solidité du toit en cas de tonneau :chairshot
Un truc complètement con car on ne sait même pas comment ils peuvent le vérifier.

Pour moi la chose la plus chiante est de bien préparer le dossier et remettre sa voiture comme l'origine (bon çà c'est juste des sous).


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

mabuse said:


> Moralité la R32 GTS c'est fait refusé pour raison de solidité du toit en cas de tonneau :chairshot
> Un truc complètement con car on ne sait même pas comment ils peuvent le vérifier.


Roll cage is the solution mdr :thumbsup:


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Oui alors ça je n'y crois pas trop ...
Les 5 essais : niveau sonores, emissions polluantes, anti parasitage électromagnétique, rétrovision et freinage.

Pour la solidité du toit ... on repassera !


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Oui l'arceau est une solution, mais pour çà il te faut condanner l'arrière et tu perds 2 places au final sur la carte grise. Après j'ai entendu dire que L'UTAC toléré l'arceau mais par contre la drire je ne sais pas... C'est beaucoup de question comme çà qui sont chiantes


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Nous allons bientot prendre contact avec le ministere des transports en France, region Lorraine. Le truc majique avec les demarches a prendre c'est de passer par la plus haute autoritee jusqu'au fond. Puis faire tout signer.

Comme on est pas francais, ils vont etre gentil.:chuckle:opcorn:


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

canaille said:


> Oui alors ça je n'y crois pas trop ...
> Les 5 essais : niveau sonores, emissions polluantes, anti parasitage électromagnétique, rétrovision et freinage.
> 
> Pour la solidité du toit ... on repassera !


Oui comme tu le dis il y a bien 5 essais, mais après ton dossier complet sur le véhicule est étudié, et là tu n'as pas trop intérêt à te planter.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

jmotors said:


> Comme on est pas francais, ils vont etre gentil.:chuckle:opcorn:


Bon courage Chris lol :chuckle:
Tu sais nous les Français on est chiant... enfin pas autant que les rosbifs :nervous:


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

mabuse said:


> Oui comme tu le dis il y a bien 5 essais, mais après ton dossier complet sur le véhicule est étudié, et là tu n'as pas trop intérêt à te planter.



Franchement je ne pige pas. Je vais pas remettre en question ce que tu dis, mais l'homologation c'est mon métier, et j'ai jamais entendu parler de ce truc du toit. 

Même en homologation Européenne, ce qui est vérifié c'est choc avant et choc latéral.

Enfin bon.


Chris : bon courage ! :chuckle:
Moi je travaille avec le CNRV (Centre *National *de Réception des Véhicules) et même avec eux il faut demander des dérogations à la DSCR. J'ai homologué en France des voitures considérées comme prototype, je connais le problème, mais c'est pas avec le soutient de la région Lorraine que ça ira mieux, surtout qu'ils sont à moitié Français là haut :runaway:


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Par contre j'ai une petite question, comment cela se passe pour homologuer une voiture en UK. 
Si quelqu'un sait est il possible d'expliquer ?
Merci d'avance
et aussi une très bonne année !!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Si c'est une voiture de plus de 10 ans il faut qu'elle passe le CT anglais (MOT) et la faire enregistrer avec la DVLA pour avoir la CG.
Aussi simple que ca


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

çà à l'aire assez simple, et la DVLA c'est quoi ?
En fait c'est surtout cet organisme qui m'interresse, ils font quoi et te donne quoi comme papier ?


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*pépétes....*

Et sinon Canaille,

Quel serait ton tarif et délais pour une 34 GTR?


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

attention, la DVLA c'est uniquement anglais Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency

à la fin des démarches en UK t'as ton V5 qui est la carte grise.


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

lolo.37 said:


> Et sinon Canaille,
> 
> Quel serait ton tarif et délais pour une 34 GTR?


Le tarif n'est pas fixé encore, mais disont que je serait compétitif face à XLGarage, MadnessUScars ou AmericanCarCity par exemple 

Le délai par contre, dépends beaucoup de l'UTAC. Compter 4 mois pour être tranquille, c'est peut être jouable en moins de temps mais bon ...


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

canaille said:


> attention, la DVLA c'est uniquement anglais Driver and Vehicle Licensing Agency
> 
> à la fin des démarches en UK t'as ton V5 qui est la carte grise.


En fait la DVLA est comme un genre d'UTAC non ?
il font passé des tests ou c'est juste des papiers ?


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Nan la DVLA c'est la pref quoi : ça te donne (et te retire) permis et carte grise.


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok merci des infos


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

DVLA c'est l'administration Britannique qui vous donne le permis et CG comme a dis canaille, un peu comme les prefectures en france si c'est tjs eux qui donne ca. Sauf qu'en UK c'est national.

SVP, si vous voulez faire du business faite le en privé par e-mail et pas sur le forum.
Mici


----------



## d2racing (Mar 2, 2008)

Puis pour en revenir au fait que la France est le pays le plus pourri pour y faire des homologations,

ceci est complètement faux.!!!

L'allemagne est fort certainement BIEN pire à ce niveau la... car les tests d'emissions effectués par l'UTAC ne sont que de simples tests pareils qu'au CT.... en allemagne c'est des analyses ultra poussées et des acceptations aux normes Euro 2-3 et la c'est une autre paire de manche!!!

L'allemagne à par la même occasion le service d'homologation le plus compliqué d'europe... par contre les délais sont rapide chez eux!

la france est un pays de lents au niveau de l'administration!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

d2racing said:


> Enfin bon c'est leur problèmes. moi je roules en plaques UK depuis déjà plus de 4 ans


Tu fais comment point de vue assurance?


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Eikichi said:


> Tu fais comment point de vue assurance?



Certaine assurance sont arrangeante, sur le principe que tu es en cours d'homologation, c'est à dire pour mon cas, j'étais en assurance garage d'un ami, donc pas trop de problème (du moins temps qu'il ne t'arrive rien) et là mon assureur m'autorise 10 mois maxi au delà résilié.

Donc voilà mon échéance est faite


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Donc tu vas la revendre ou essayer l'homologation?


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Je part sur l"homologation, si dans le délais des 10 mois je n'y arrive pas, je repasserai surement assurance garage malheureusement...


Mais çà va aller !!! (du moins c'est ce qu'il faut se dire :chuckle


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

bump ... ca fait 10 mois !
Alors mabuse, tu en es ou ? C'est homologué ??

La mienne (R34 GTR) vient juste d'être homologuée, j'ai eu le pv de la drire. J'aurai la carte grise dans 2 semaines - je posterai une photo 
Fin du mythe donc ... pour les infos, c'est ici : Nissan R34 GTR


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

Utac Ok pour mabuse 

lol la balance! 

je dis ca car je l'ai rencontré a cette occasion à L'utac.

Et Wardiz si tu te souviens bien, on s'était causé par mail rapidement il y a quelques mois.(a l'époque ou tu remplaçait tes lambdas il me semble...)
Félicitation pour ta 34!


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

lolo.37 said:


> Utac Ok pour mabuse
> 
> lol la balance!
> 
> je dis ca car je l'ai rencontré a cette occasion à L'utac.


:thumbsup:

Ah ouais la balance ^^et qui balance aussi des infos le jours de l'UTAC car je n'ai pas bien remplis mon dossier ^^

J'attends donc les résulstats UTAC, et j'attends toujours une pièce de chez GTR SHOP, mais çà fait plus d'un mois qu'il me l'a envoyé et que je n'ai toujours pas reçu...
Car avant d'aller à la Drire, il faut que je change une ceinture arrière...
D'ailleurs si quelqu'un en as une en stock et ne sait pas quoi en faire je suis preneur, j'ai besoin de celle derrière le siège passager.

J'avais un post de demande de recherche mais n'ayant pas assez de message, on me l'a supprimé :nervous:

Laurent encore merci


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

pourquoi t'as besoin d'une ceinture arrière ??
pour la drire ou parce que la tienne est HS ?
content que ton passage a l'utac soit ok.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

As tu demandé Dave un tracking N°?

Pour les messages dans la section FOR SALE / WANTED, il te faut un minimum de 50 posts sinon ton post sera supprimé.
Cela a été mis en place pour eviter que des personnes s'enregistre sur le forum juste pour vendre des items sans participer au forum.
Voilà


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

en fait la ceinture ne s en roule pas tout le temps au ct c est passe juste mais si la drire le re verifie je suis un peu dans la m***e lol et puis pour l avenir ca peut toujours servir


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Oui j'ai vu et je comprends tout à fait la logique des 50 messages, mais j'ai essayé il y a 3 mois ^^, donc du coup soit tu épluches les petites annonces, mais généralement tu ne vois jamais de ceinture d'origine à vendre; donc du coup obligé de passer par un pro et comme j'ai pas mal acheté à Davew, en j'en ai presque toujours été satisfait à part pour le délai d'achat des 4 jantes d'origines et d'autre pièces qui me sont passés sous le nez...

Sinon oui, je lui ai demandé un numéro de suivi, mais il l'a envoyé par Royal Air mail... le 11 novembre, donc pas de numéro de suivi, pour le moment il m'a juste dit que les postiers français été souvent long..., mais bon j'habite pas le sud de la France non plus lol bien au contraire, je suis à 1h de UK lol

Mais bon là je viens de rentrer du taff et j'ai un colis qui m'attends à la poste, j'ai plus cas espérer que se soit çà... car sinon je vais devoir recommandé...

Mais bon vivement mes 50 messages, mais pour les atteindres faudrait que je me mettent plus à l'anglais surtout lol, car je ne suis pas du genre à faire du spam pour avoir mes 50 messages vous avez pu le voir je suppose lol


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

c'est vrai que la poste entre UK en la France c'est parfois un peu long ... je me rappelle que j'ai attendu au moins 20 jours pour avoir mon V5 corrigé (y'avait une erreur sur le premier du coup obligé d'en demander un nouveau).
Mais parfois ca va vite, genre 3 jours.
Mabuse, si tu veux faire remapper ton ECU pour du SP98 + suppression de la limitation a 180km/h, tu peux aller ici : Repro boitier standard stage 1
C'est un pro qui connait trés bien les skylines, bleuffant.

T'aurais des photos de ta R32 ?


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Voilà les seuls photos que j'ai réussi à mettre, car celle de mon fessebook de ne passe pas ici 

C'est les photos lors de l'achat du véhicule, de plus cette voiture je l'ai acheté à une personne de ce forum.


































Pour la reprog, tout ce qui m'interresse à la rigueur c'est le SP98, car tous le reste je l'ai déjà 
De plus je trouve çà un peu chèr chèr quand même, si je remap, je pense que je vais passer par un amis qui remap déjà pas mal de nissan.
Eh puis j'aime bien mettre de l'octane booster à la pompe, comme çà tout le monde dit, mais qu'est ce qu'il met dans son essence celui là lol
J'ai même déjà vu des personnes derrière moi reprendre la bouteille d'octane pour voir ce que c'était lol

De plus j'ai même un second boitier d'origine chez moi


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Au final, c'est bien ma ceinture qui est arrivé, donc au programme changement ce week end !!


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

ah mais t'as des jantes de R34


----------



## mabuse (Mar 19, 2008)

Oui les jantes sont sympa !!! 

J'aime bien aussi, mais le hic, c'est quand j'ai changé le pneu au début il me demandé pas loin de 100g de plomb !!

Au bout de quelques temps j'ai refait l'équilibrage et cela est descendu.

Mais bon, je vais bientôt les refaire et les repeindres aussi, mais il faudrait que je trouve la ref peinture pour faciliter le travail de mon pote


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Jolie 32 et les jantes de la 34 lui vont à ravir !! 

Concernant ton équilibrage, le pneu n'était pas forcément bien à sa place lors du montage et d'avoir roulé avec lui a permis de bien se positionner sur ta jante, d'où la diminution du nombre de poids nécessaire.


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

*Assurance*

Bonjour tout le monde,

juste un petit info j'ai roulé dans une R33GTR dans la 27 depuis plusieurs mois, et avant j'etais dans une Alpina B10 V8 pour 18mois, toujours immactriculer en angleterre. J'ai aussi une Landcruiser, que j'ai eu 4ans, et elle est toujours sur les plaques anglaise.

Il y a un assureur a Dinan AXA, BML 0296 87 21 21.

C'est une agence anglaise qui spécialise dans l'assurance des anglais qui sont la pour des raisons proffesionelle, l'assurance n'as pas de limite de vie, il dit tout simplement que si tu te fais arreter par le flic, t'est bien assurer mais au niveau d'immatriculation c'est ton problème.

Controle technique, anglais ou francais est ok mais si vous etes dans un accident il te faut soit l'un ou l'autre.

Pour les anglais, comme moi, qui habite ici mais qui possede toujours un address valable en angleterre, on n'aurais jamais souci.

Pour les français, à vous a demerder pour justifier pourquoi ta Skyline est toujours sur les plaques anglaise, par contre au moins vous serai bien assurer. 

Ils ne sont pas trop cher, moi je paye 44€ par mois toute risque, 12 ans sans accident.

Pour les administrateurs, je sais que je viens faire la pub, mais je ne travail pas chez BML, ils sont vraiment gentils, et la service proposer peut etre tres interessant pour les gens ici.

Salut, Steve


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

merci, c'est bon savoir.

moi j'suis chez un courtier pour ma 33 GTR et il s'en tappe des plaques, il assure... donc bon... ils doivent être peu nombreux à accepter ce genre de cas particulier...

Steeve, Tu est d'où en Normandie?


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Lolo,

je suis pres de Pont Audemer, la Venice de la Normandie....

Pourquoi?

Steve


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

parce que j'ai un pote que je vais voir régulièrement a Saint Lô.
Mais ca faut un bout de Pont Audemer...


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Lolo tu es francais? Et ta voiture, est elle toujours immatriculer en angleterre? Si oui, qu'est-ce que t'as fais pour la CG / V5? 

Cdt,

Steve


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

bah j'homologue la S15 de mon frère moi même et je passe par XL pour ma 33GTR :bawling: :chairshot
elle est la bas depuis le 10 aout et je devrais la récup début février:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot

euh oui j'suis francais... de Tours.


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

lolo.37 said:


> elle est la bas depuis le 10 aout et je devrais la récup début février:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


Qu'est ce qu'ils lui font à ta GTR pour la garder autant de temps... ?


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

Il s'amuse à ne pas préparer la caisse assez tôt (compteur qui déconnait et ligne pas stock) pour pouvoir louper les rdv UTAC. 
1 rdv loupé et 2eme rdv en contre visite.... Damned!! donc contre visite le 29 janvier... je la récupere direct après et j'attendrais les papiers environ 3 semaines après pour pouvoir faire ma CG... Passionant.. j'serais allé carrément plus vite moi-même et surtout moins cher. Mais bon on peut pas savoir a l'avance...


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

lolo.37 said:


> Il s'amuse à ne pas préparer la caisse assez tôt (compteur qui déconnait et ligne pas stock) pour pouvoir louper les rdv UTAC.
> 1 rdv loupé et 2eme rdv en contre visite.... Damned!! donc contre visite le 29 janvier... je la récupere direct après et j'attendrais les papiers environ 3 semaines après pour pouvoir faire ma CG... Passionant.. j'serais allé carrément plus vite moi-même et surtout moins cher. Mais bon on peut pas savoir a l'avance...


Parce qu'ils te font rajouter un billet à chaque passage loupé ?

Il me semblait pourtant qu'ils avaient un forfait de base,ajusté au cas par cas celon les modifications à faire pour passer l'auto et stop.
Après s'il y a dépassement de budjet, c'est eux qui le prennent à leur charge et si vraiment ils n'arrivent pas à homologuer l'auto, ils rendent la voiture et n'encaissent pas un centimes ...

Enfin c'est le discours que m'avait tenu Pierre il y a un peu plus d'un an lorsque je songeais à lui faire homologuer mon ex GTR33.


----------



## lolo.37 (Jun 18, 2008)

nan pas de surcout.... c'est le délais qui me saoule....
ca devait prendre 3 mois et c'est pour ce délais là que je lui ai laissé... pis ça va se finir en 7 mois... (il est où le smiley "balle dans la tête"?)

Dis donc! j'viens de tilter que t'a une 34 GTR aussi (bayside surtout!) dés que je peux, j'en achète une! t'a des tofs a balancer là?
pis t'a une 14a et moi aussi d'ailleurs :clap:
... bon j'ai pas d'EG...

t'es de quel coin en FR?


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

lolo.37 said:


> nan pas de surcout.... c'est le délais qui me saoule....
> ca devait prendre 3 mois et c'est pour ce délais là que je lui ai laissé... pis ça va se finir en 7 mois... (il est où le smiley "balle dans la tête"?)
> 
> Dis donc! j'viens de tilter que t'a une 34 GTR aussi (bayside surtout!) dés que je peux, j'en achète une! t'a des tofs a balancer là?
> ...


Je navigue entre le 01/69/71 mais j'habites officiellement sur Lyon pour le moment.

Pas trop de photo de la 34 pour l'instant car je n'ai pas encore fini de la remonter mais ça devrait être bon pour le début d'année.

Qu'en a l' S14a je l'ai vendu il y a un peu plus d'un mois pour un achat immobilier.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Steve, pas de pub ici, les gens voulant des info peuvent te PM
Merci et bienvenue


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

Eikichi,

Ok, mais si je ne dis que rien comment il peut savoir qu'il existe ce type d'assurer?

Comme j'ai constaté, je ne travail pas pour eux, mais je suis tres satisfait de ce service bien particular qu'il propose.

Pour ce qui habite en france et qui roule en GTR, est-ce que vous avez deja organiser des "meetings"? Je pense de la possibilité d'organiser un passage au Nurburgring???

Cdt,

Steve


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Steve, comme j'ai dit tu peux donner les détails par PM
Pour les meetings, tu as la section meeting du forum:
Meetings & Events - Rest of World - GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum

Sinon tu peux faire un poste dans la section francaise du forum aussi
HTH


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

wardiz said:


> bump ... ca fait 10 mois !
> Alors mabuse, tu en es ou ? C'est homologué ??
> 
> La mienne (R34 GTR) vient juste d'être homologuée, j'ai eu le pv de la drire. J'aurai la carte grise dans 2 semaines - je posterai une photo
> Fin du mythe donc ... pour les infos, c'est ici : Nissan R34 GTR


je vais tenter l'aventure... je te contact comment?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

qu'est ce que tu as besoin de savoir ?
y'a ce site qui est bien aussi : Communauté Skyline Francophone :: Forum de la communauté francophone des Skyline


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

wardiz said:


> qu'est ce que tu as besoin de savoir ?
> y'a ce site qui est bien aussi : CommunautÃ© Skyline Francophone :: Forum de la communautÃ© francophone des Skyline


et bien j'ai epluché ton blog... sympa... 

suis allé m'inscrire sur ton forum... c bon toi tu as finis donc avec ta R34!?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

oui, moi c'est terminé, j'ai la carte grise : carte grise
alors ca n'est pas moi qui gère le forum, mais on est plusieurs a avoir fait l'homogation nous meme.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

wardiz said:


> oui, moi c'est terminé, j'ai la carte grise : carte grise
> alors ca n'est pas moi qui gère le forum, mais on est plusieurs a avoir fait l'homogation nous meme.


en gros ça t'as pris 6 mois et rien de particulier comme indqué ds ton blog? tu as pus t'en servir pendant ce temps?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

j'aurai mis moins de 6 mois si j'avais eu la voiture chez moi et pas a 500km 
Je bricolais dessus que certains we, et j'avais eu un soucis avec le V5 (erreur dessus), j'ai perdu un mois pour le faire corriger.

oui, j'ai pu rouler avec. Je n'ai pas tout fait dans les régles, mais à priori d'aprés le code de la route tu peux rouler légalement avec du moment que :
- tu as un certificat d'immatriculation (soit le certif étranger pendant 1 mois, soit un certif temporaire que la préfecture te délivre du moment que tu as un dossier ouvert a la drire).
- un controle technique francais valide -> c'est ca qui est dur d'avoir en fait. Mais comme tu as vu sur mon blog, c'est faisable
Je suis en train d'écrire un article la dessus justement ...

Sinon rien de plus que ce que j'ai mis sur mon blog. La fiche technique doit etre bien remplie aussi, mais je n'ai pas mis la mienne en ligne.
Si tu te lances la dedans, le tout c'est d'en chopper une avec le mimum de modif dessus, surtout coté moteur a cause des taux de pollution


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

ah ok... moi j'ai un atelier à dispo.... le controle technique je ne pense pas que ce soit un gros probleme....

la fiche technique c le document que l'on doit remplir avec les poids, dimensions.... ? tu as choppé les infos ou? ils verifient par exemple les poids par essieux?

pour les marquages de vitrages ou de ceintures aux normes "E", la R34 a tout ça? si non ils te delivrent une derog?

pour les modifs moteur si l'auto a une gestion prog je referais une carto speciale pollution quitte meme a la faire rouler à l'ethanol pour baisser la polution....:smokin: apres c sur qu'il faudra trouver une ligne complete d'origine ainsi qu'une boite à air... donc les prépas monoturbo on oublis je pense mdr

suis bien chaud là....


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

la fiche technique je l'ai rempli moi meme 
non, ils ne vérifient pas les charges max par essieu, par contre a l'utac ils les prennent pour charger l'auto avant de faire les tests de freinage. J'ai mis plusieurs mois a trouver les données; si tu achètes une R34 GTR, je te les fournirai.
Pour les points de non conformité, c'est sur mon blog (oui on a une dérog).
la ligne d'origine c'est surtout pour le bruit. Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir une ligne d'origine. Ce qu'il faut c'est une ligne silencieuse 
Si tu achètes, penses bien a la remapper au SP98 également.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

wardiz said:


> la fiche technique je l'ai rempli moi meme
> non, ils ne vérifient pas les charges max par essieu, par contre a l'utac ils les prennent pour charger l'auto avant de faire les tests de freinage. J'ai mis plusieurs mois a trouver les données; si tu achètes une R34 GTR, je te les fournirai.
> Pour les points de non conformité, c'est sur mon blog (oui on a une dérog).
> la ligne d'origine c'est surtout pour le bruit. Tu n'es pas obligé d'avoir une ligne d'origine. Ce qu'il faut c'est une ligne silencieuse
> Si tu achètes, penses bien a la remapper au SP98 également.


oui pas de soucis pour la carto. 

merci pour les infos...:smokin:

tu avais acheté ta R34 en UK ou au Japon?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

je l'ai fais importer du japon en angleterre par jm-imports (avec remap pour SP98), il est enregistré sur le site, ensuite j'ai été la chercher moi meme dans le nord de l'angleterre et la suite est sur le blog ...
Il m'a trouvé ce que je voulais en fonction de mon budget. Trés content du service donc.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

wardiz said:


> je l'ai fais importer du japon en angleterre par jm-imports (avec remap pour SP98), il est enregistré sur le site, ensuite j'ai été la chercher moi meme dans le nord de l'angleterre et la suite est sur le blog ...
> Il m'a trouvé ce que je voulais en fonction de mon budget. Trés content du service donc.


ok merci beaucoup... je vais aller voir le site de JM Import...


----------



## romITR (Feb 12, 2009)

Heureux de voir qu'il y a de plus en plus de personnes prètent à se lancer dans les GT-R !! 

A croire que cette voiture va bientôt devenir commune dans notre vieille contrée ...

En tout cas bonne recherche.

Ps: Si je ne me trompe pas c'est Dario qui avait la GT-R34 Monégasque mais il me semble qu"elle est partie en Italie.


----------

